# EGR Valve 99 Altima



## Kelli (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi! I have a 99 Altima that has an engine light. The codes says I have a bad EGR Valve and/or blockage and a knock sensor. I have replaced the valve (twice) with in the last year, so I'm pretty sure it's a blockage of some sort. 

Can anyone point me in the direction of what I need to look at next? I only have 2 hoses coming out of the top of the valve and they are good. One does have the brass item in it as I can feel it. I've heard that the hose could clog up since it's a pin hole opening, but I'm not sure if that's it or not. Any ideas? Suggestions?


----------

